# Male or Female ?



## stephen_au (Jun 7, 2008)

*** had this Polystigma for 1 year now and still has its juvinile colour pattern, not sure if its male or female. How long before males change colour ? Thanks for your help,
Stephen.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

looks female to me


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Really nice pic Stephen_AU. :thumb:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Female.


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Really cool looking fish mate.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is it?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

female...


----------

